# Is there a way to remove Super Glue glue from plastic? models?



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

*Is there a way to remove Super Glue glue from plastic models?*

Cause I found out that CA Debonder melts plastic (and red plastic cups that you put it in). But I want to make some changes to models I alreay glued together. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Super Glue is generally brittle enough to snap apart. If not, freeze it and then try breaking it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Simple green will also soften the glue without harming the plastic.

Its the paint stripper of choice with plastic models. It doesn't hurt plastic models, but it does take longer to soften glue and paint than acetone or a more powerful solvent.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Simple green will get rid of super glue very well. It will just flake off after a short immersion, leaving your models unharmed. 

Plastic cement on the other hand- the kind of glue that 'eats' at the plastic and melts the pieces together you can never get rid off unless you file and sand the pieces (that will then likely need some rescultping too).


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Merged duplicate threads


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Warm.soapy water and a tooth pick will remove most super glues from plastic or as others have said its brittle enouhh to break the joint


----------

